# What is/are your top stock(s) pick for 2014



## Quotealex

My stock picks for 2014 are

For US stocks:
- Apple
- Microsoft
- Diageo
- Target

For Canadian Stocks:
- Suncor
- Brookfield Asset Management


----------



## feetfats

Quotealex said:


> My stock picks for 2014 are
> 
> For US stocks:
> - Apple
> - Microsoft
> - Diageo
> - Target
> 
> For Canadian Stocks:
> - Suncor
> - Brookfield Asset Management



Why do I keep seeing Suncor recommended lately? I understand Berkshire purchased this one as well. I am clearly missing something here (I am a noob btw)


----------



## doctrine

Picks aren't as easy as they were a year ago, in my opinion. 

As for Suncor, they are a top notch investment. They are very profitable, reasonably priced and have been making very smart strategic decisions of late and most notably have a 60-70 year reserve life at current extraction rates, assuming no further exploration gains - most small oil companies, for example, have 10-20 years. Suncor will have decades or maybe even a century of reserve life left long after the shale gas revolution winds down in 10 years in North America. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-debate/fracking-to-stand-still/article16055482/


----------



## lakota

Acq
cgx
che.un
dr


----------



## Janus

What's the point of everyone just writing down a bunch of tickers is there's no analysis or explanation involved?


----------



## blin10

Janus said:


> What's the point of everyone just writing down a bunch of tickers is there's no analysis or explanation involved?


what's the point of being a party pooper ?


----------



## mike06

Without trying to sound like a stock pumper, my top pick is Alter Nrg corp. I think this is their year and we will see a double


----------



## Quotealex

@mike06. That stock looks mighty risky if you ask me! I prefer to play it safe with my investment


----------



## Nasha

I think Google is an interesting stock, and has room to grow even further in my opinion.


----------



## Sherlock

I think REITs will be making a come back. Gold will be making a small comeback too.


----------



## fatcat

i doubled my suncor holding a few weeks ago
they are a 10 year hold i think


----------



## Xoron

Quotealex said:


> - Suncor


I picked up some Suncor yesterday. Fundamentals look good and it hit on one of my stock screens. At least a year hold for me. Probably much longer


----------



## braintootired

Apple: Undervalued, good dividend, China Mobile deal could see bigger revenue. Possibility that China Mobile will sell subsidized iPads. However I will dump all my shares if Apple announces an "iWatch". There's no way smart watches could work. Just ask Samsung or Sony.

3D Systems, Stratasys: 3D printing has so much potential, but will be volatile. Will probably enter with a long-short hedge.

Lockeed Martin, Boeing, (edit) General Dynamics, Huntington Ingalls: Not many navies have the guts to take on US warships, and the Chinese did. If this trend continues, might freak the yanks out sufficiently that they increase defense spending.


----------



## indexxx

braintootired said:


> Apple: Undervalued, good dividend, China Mobile deal could see bigger revenue. Possibility that China Mobile will sell subsidized iPads. However I will dump all my shares if Apple announces an "iWatch". There's no way smart watches could work. Just ask Samsung or Sony.
> 
> 3D Systems, Stratasys: 3D printing has so much potential, but will be volatile. Will probably enter with a long-short hedge.
> 
> Lockeed Martin, Boeing: Not many navies have the guts to take on US warships, and the Chinese did. If this trend continues, might freak the yanks out sufficiently that they increase defense spending.


Agree with Aapl and 3D printing- I feel that 3d printing could be an insanely disruptive technology- maybe one of the biggest as it pays out in the next couple of decades.


----------



## blin10

pot
ipl
ppl


----------



## fatcat

braintootired said:


> Apple: Undervalued, good dividend, China Mobile deal could see bigger revenue. Possibility that China Mobile will sell subsidized iPads. However I will dump all my shares if Apple announces an "iWatch". There's no way smart watches could work. Just ask Samsung or Sony.
> 
> 3D Systems, Stratasys: 3D printing has so much potential, but will be volatile. Will probably enter with a long-short hedge.
> 
> Lockeed Martin, Boeing, (edit) General Dynamics, Huntington Ingalls: Not many navies have the guts to take on US warships, and the Chinese did. If this trend continues, might freak the yanks out sufficiently that they increase defense spending.


it's worth remembering that tablets had been around for 10+ years before apple made them work ... apple makes things work that others can't even start on ... though, i agree about the watch ... with phones so ever-present, i don't get the value of the watch ... it will be just another device to maintain charge and sync


----------



## Uranium101

anyone recommended IBM yet? If not, it will be my pick lol. I have more than 50% of my money in this stock.


----------



## braintootired

Also considering to short GameStop. I think it's going to go the way of Blockbuster Video.


----------



## feetfats

braintootired said:


> Also considering to short GameStop. I think it's going to go the way of Blockbuster Video.


Yes I think this will have to crash and burn eventually. May take a little while yet. I play a lot of video games and I don't usually purchase a physical disk but I play on PC. Console gamers still buy a lot of disks but that will change. The new consoles (ie ps4) are still not coming with hardrives big enough to hold an entire collection of games. I think that the next gen of consoles (in 5+ years) will either be cloud based gaming of some sort or all digital download and maybe no disk drive at all. That would officially mark the end of gamestop in my opinion.


----------



## nakedput

Altius Minerals (ALS)
Blackberry (as a short)
Niko Resources


----------



## MasterCard

feetfats said:


> Yes I think this will have to crash and burn eventually. May take a little while yet. I play a lot of video games and I don't usually purchase a physical disk but I play on PC. Console gamers still buy a lot of disks but that will change. The new consoles (ie ps4) are still not coming with hardrives big enough to hold an entire collection of games. I think that the next gen of consoles (in 5+ years) will either be cloud based gaming of some sort or all digital download and maybe no disk drive at all. That would officially mark the end of gamestop in my opinion.


Most games are 30-60 GB for current (PS3/X360) and the next-gen (PS4/XB1) consoles...unless SP's are going to have some type of lightning speed internet with really high buckets of data, I don't see it happening.


----------



## braintootired

MasterCard said:


> Most games are 30-60 GB for current (PS3/X360) and the next-gen (PS4/XB1) consoles...unless SP's are going to have some type of lightning speed internet with really high buckets of data, I don't see it happening.


Streaming a movie on Netflix in HD costs 20 GB, and I do it almost every day. 30 GB download takes about 30 mins to 1 hour. Data cap and speed per price is constantly getting higher. HDD is costs 100$ per TB and is decreasing. If you game on PC, as said before, you have no reason to ever go to a GameStop. Microsoft and Sony are also pushing for digital delivery. If you need hardware, you can get it from a hundred other retailers like Best Buy, which sells related accessories like TVs and PC gear not available at GameStop. Online, they have to compete with Amazon, Ebay for physical delivery, and Steam, etc. for digital delivery.

The odds are heavily stacked against GameStop. Frankly I can't think of a reason for them to exist.


----------



## warp

Uranium101 said:


> anyone recommended IBM yet? If not, it will be my pick lol. I have more than 50% of my money in this stock.


Having more than 50% of your money in one stock can be feast or famine. Unless you are Warren Buffett I wouldn't recommend it.
Thyat being said IBM might well make a nice recovery into 2014.


----------



## feetfats

MasterCard said:


> unless SP's are going to have some type of lightning speed internet with really high buckets of data, I don't see it happening.


This is exactly what will happen.


----------



## feetfats

braintootired said:


> The odds are heavily stacked against GameStop. Frankly I can't think of a reason for them to exist.


Unless they can shift their focus somehow but I think they are pigeon holed right now.


----------



## marina628

DIS ,TWTR ,GOOG for me.


----------



## Uranium101

warp said:


> Having more than 50% of your money in one stock can be feast or famine. Unless you are Warren Buffett I wouldn't recommend it.
> Thyat being said IBM might well make a nice recovery into 2014.


I have done a lot of research on IBM before, just like I have done with MFC back in 2011. I was heavily weighted in MFC back then. Now I don't own any MFC, and shifted the fund to IBM.
Normally, when I put over 25% of my net worth into a single company, I am very confident in it. If I only had 10% or less into a stock, that mean I have not done enough work; therefore, not confident to be heavily weighted.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Uranium101 said:


> Normally, when I put over 25% of my net worth into a single company, I am *very confident in it*.


Weren't you confident in CCO as well? Stocks plunge all the time, and it's not always due to company's specifics. 

What's your risk/reward ratio?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Putting 50% of your money into one stock is not investing. It is speculative gambling.


----------



## daddybigbucks

I have no idea what 2014 is going to bring but I think Royal Dutch Shell (RDS.B)and Transcanada Pipeline (TRP) will be big gainers this year. I would also vote Canadian Pacific (CP)but because i don't own any, I wont cast that vote.


----------



## lonewolf

My top for 2014 pick is to go long spx out of the money puts @ the top of an ABC rally after an initial 5er down & cover @ max momentum down of a third wave  2014 is setting up for a very very very very good year to make money hand over fist. It just does not get any easier then this.


----------



## Andrew

Two stocks I am betting on fairly heavily are BNP.TO (Bonavista) and NWH.UN.TO (Northwest Property REIT). Both have a good yield and I believe they are undervalued.


----------



## gibor365

AAPL, SU, CNQ, CVX, POT, LMT, PM and .... RCI.B


----------



## cannadian

Nasdaq: AAPL
Tse: TGL


----------



## cannadian

braintootired said:


> Apple: Undervalued, good dividend, China Mobile deal could see bigger revenue. Possibility that China Mobile will sell subsidized iPads. However I will dump all my shares if Apple announces an "iWatch". There's no way smart watches could work. Just ask Samsung or Sony.
> 
> 3D Systems, Stratasys: 3D printing has so much potential, but will be volatile. Will probably enter with a long-short hedge.
> 
> Lockeed Martin, Boeing, (edit) General Dynamics, Huntington Ingalls: Not many navies have the guts to take on US warships, and the Chinese did. If this trend continues, might freak the yanks out sufficiently that they increase defense spending.


And what if the iWatch looks like this: http://youtu.be/u5OV_BJreTA

would you still sell?

I think that people who write-off the possibility of smartwatches taking off aren't using a lot of creativity. What if it's a flexible iPhone that you slap to your wrist and is waterproof, made out of liquidmetal so it doesn't scratch dent or break?

Also, the health and fitness markets are booming and it looks like Apple is heavily investing in health for the iWatch. They could turn the healthcare industry on its head imo. Imagine doctors having access to summarized reports of ALL of our health data (Apple is developing non-invasive means of measuring a variety of health indicators): stress hormones, glucose levels, sleep patterns, heart rate, etc etc.

To include, each person's biometric data fits them like a glove. It's similar to a fingerprint. We all have very minute differences in the patterns of our pulse etc. Apple could combine a handful of these biometric sensors to create the most secure device ever released and then implement mobile payments with it (and for a company that has nearly half a billion credit card numbers that's huge).

What if the iWatch is a portable, desktop-less computer that uses laser projection technology to turn your desk into a touchscreen?

I'm not saying these wild ideas are what you should bet on. I'm just saying that there's a variety of ways Apple could turn the iWatch into a truly killer product (by using technology that already exists). And if anyone is going to pull it off - it'll be Apple.


----------



## braintootired

cannadian said:


> And what if the iWatch looks like this: http://youtu.be/u5OV_BJreTA
> 
> would you still sell?


If Apple invents a time machine and brings back those technologies from the 22nd century, then I'll maybe consider not selling on their iWatch announcement. But then I'd be much, much slightly more interested in their time-travel technology.


----------



## Synergy

cannadian said:


> And what if the iWatch looks like this: http://youtu.be/u5OV_BJreTA


Now that's something I would be interested in. Implent a chip in my wrist and say goodbye to hardware (smartphones, tablets, PC's, laptops, wallets, watches, ipods, etc.). If it's anything like the electric car - "who killed the hologram"., we may be in for a long wait


----------



## fatcat

cannadian said:


> And what if the iWatch looks like this: http://youtu.be/u5OV_BJreTA
> 
> would you still sell?
> 
> I think that people who write-off the possibility of smartwatches taking off aren't using a lot of creativity. What if it's a flexible iPhone that you slap to your wrist and is waterproof, made out of liquidmetal so it doesn't scratch dent or break?
> 
> Also, the health and fitness markets are booming and it looks like Apple is heavily investing in health for the iWatch. They could turn the healthcare industry on its head imo. Imagine doctors having access to summarized reports of ALL of our health data (Apple is developing non-invasive means of measuring a variety of health indicators): stress hormones, glucose levels, sleep patterns, heart rate, etc etc.
> 
> To include, each person's biometric data fits them like a glove. It's similar to a fingerprint. We all have very minute differences in the patterns of our pulse etc. Apple could combine a handful of these biometric sensors to create the most secure device ever released and then implement mobile payments with it (and for a company that has nearly half a billion credit card numbers that's huge).
> 
> What if the iWatch is a portable, desktop-less computer that uses laser projection technology to turn your desk into a touchscreen?
> 
> I'm not saying these wild ideas are what you should bet on. I'm just saying that there's a variety of ways Apple could turn the iWatch into a truly killer product (by using technology that already exists). And if anyone is going to pull it off - it'll be Apple.


this (accessing and using healthcare data) is a HUGE problem and challenge that will not be solved by a watch ... plus they are going to be under margin pressure from all sides ... i think it's a great short for 2014


----------



## PuckiTwo

cannadian said:


> ........Imagine doctors having access to summarized reports of ALL of our health data ........ stress hormones, glucose levels, sleep patterns, heart rate, etc etc.


My doctor would be horrified to get all this information. Lol


----------



## cannadian

braintootired said:


> If Apple invents a time machine and brings back those technologies from the 22nd century, then I'll maybe consider not selling on their iWatch announcement. But then I'd be much, much slightly more interested in their time-travel technology.


The holographic thing is pretty futuristic for sure - but the technology to create a desktop-free computer has been around for a while. It just hasn't been refined yet. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq6-2_mk0CI

Besides, if the iWatch is just a flexible iphone that you slap on your wrist that has mobile payments and tracks all your health data I think that's pretty awesome in and of itself. The current fitness bands that track only a few vital signs comprise a multi-billion dollar industry and they're all terrible.



fatcat said:


> this (accessing and using healthcare data) is a HUGE problem and challenge that will not be solved by a watch ... plus they are going to be under margin pressure from all sides ... i think it's a great short for 2014


Why won't it be solved by a watch? What better way to collect real-time data on multiple aspects of a person's health than by a device that they always carry on their wrist? It seems obvious to me that the solution *will* be some sort of watch or wearable band (whether or not it's the iWatch is a different question).

As far as the stock goes, you place your bet and I'll place mine 



PuckiTwo said:


> My doctor would be horrified to get all this information. Lol


Mine too


----------



## fatcat

cannadian said:


> The holographic thing is pretty futuristic for sure - but the technology to create a desktop-free computer has been around for a while. It just hasn't been refined yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq6-2_mk0CI
> 
> Besides, if the iWatch is just a flexible iphone that you slap on your wrist that has mobile payments and tracks all your health data I think that's pretty awesome in and of itself. The current fitness bands that track only a few vital signs comprise a multi-billion dollar industry and they're all terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't it be solved by a watch? What better way to collect real-time data on multiple aspects of a person's health than by a device that they always carry on their wrist? It seems obvious to me that the solution *will* be some sort of watch or wearable band (whether or not it's the iWatch is a different question).
> 
> As far as the stock goes, you place your bet and I'll place mine
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too


i own apple via QQQ, i wish i had more GOOG instead but what the heck QQQ has done very well ... in truth, i have no idea how apple will do .. i do know that i bought a google nexus tablet recently because i could get it for fully $200 plus tax _less_ than an ipad mini (i use an iMac as my main PC and an iPod touch 5 for music and podcasts so I should be a prime customer for a mini)


----------



## braintootired

iPad Mini retina and iPhone 5C are overpriced. If Apple didn't want to give up margins then they shouldn't have put those on sale at all. If they were 100$ cheaper they'd have sold like crazy.

That said, it's not fair to compare the iPad mini to a nexus 7. The mini is an inch bigger and is 4:3, and it makes a world of difference. I hate widescreen tablets.


----------



## cannadian

braintootired said:


> iPad Mini retina and iPhone 5C are overpriced. If Apple didn't want to give up margins then they shouldn't have put those on sale at all. If they were 100$ cheaper they'd have sold like crazy.
> 
> That said, it's not fair to compare the iPad mini to a nexus 7. The mini is an inch bigger and is 4:3, and it makes a world of difference. I hate widescreen tablets.


I suspect Apple will lower the price of the 5C in the not-too-distant future, and the data suggests that the 5S and new iPads *are* selling like crazy. They might be overpriced, but people are still buying them in droves. Macs have been overpriced since their existence. 

We may just have to agree to disagree on this one because the data that I look at is incredibly positive. Apple is still leading the way in customer satisfaction, user experience, product integration, usage (this one is huge), apps, etc. Their margins have stabilized and their sales and cash flows are increasing. They also have a great dividend, buyback program, management team, and superstar balance sheet. Best brand name on the planet right now. Declining market share in an expanding market is not a bad thing. Apple still dominates market share in the developed world (markets where people can afford Apple products).

I think AAPL is still extremely undervalued. Check out what its earnings and free cash flows are for this upcoming quarter and tell me Apple is not still a juggernaut. There's a big difference between selling 5 phones for almost no profit and 1 phone with massive profit margins. I'd rather have the highest free cash flows as opposed to the highest market share.

Just my views on it.


----------



## GOB

fatcat said:


> i own apple via QQQ, i wish i had more GOOG instead but what the heck QQQ has done very well ... in truth, i have no idea how apple will do .. i do know that i bought a google nexus tablet recently because i could get it for fully $200 plus tax _less_ than an ipad mini (i use an iMac as my main PC and an iPod touch 5 for music and podcasts so I should be a prime customer for a mini)


You could have also got a PC for less than an iMac, and an mp3 player for less than an iPod Touch. Why did you discriminate on cost for one item and not the others? Apple never competes on price, they compete on quality. 

The Nexus tablet has a tendency to become a useless brick after some time. I don't know if the new ones are also susceptible, but it's something to watch out for. You tend to get what you pay for. 

http://androidandme.com/2013/06/opi...from-the-best-to-worst-tablet-ive-ever-owned/



> The first time I used a Nexus 7, I was blown away. It was the perfect form factor for Android, and probably the best Android device I had ever used at the time. All for just $200. You simply couldn’t ask for more in a device. One year later, I’m changing my tune. My Nexus 7 is just a shell of its former self, and an embarrassment to Google.
> 
> I don’t remember when it first started happening, but most say it was when Android 4.2 began hitting devices. The new features and changes in Jelly Bean, 4.2, were certainly welcome additions, but my Nexus’ new found love of life in the slow-lane was not. I have not spent a full year using the Nexus 7 as a daily driver, only the last six months. So at first, I didn’t notice just how bad things had gotten. I thought maybe it was an illusion from using so many high-end Android phones. Until I started asking around.
> 
> I can’t find one person who has been using the Nexus 7 for an extended period of time, and hasn’t seen a massive downgrade in performance. Just what kind of downgrade are we talking here? I cannot pick up my Nexus 7 without experiencing problems like a lag of ten seconds, or more, just to rotate the display; touches refusing to acknowledged; stuttering notification panel actions; and unresponsive apps.


You generally don't see these problems with iPads for several years, if at all. So if you have to replace your tablet every year or so, are you really saving money?


----------



## braintootired

cannadian said:


> We may just have to agree to disagree on this one because the data that I look at is incredibly positive


I'm bullish on Apple, only bearish on smart watches. Apple needs to make a Glass competitor. They can call it the iGlass.


----------



## cannadian

braintootired said:


> I'm bullish on Apple, only bearish on smart watches. Apple needs to make a Glass competitor. They can call it the *iGlass.*


Genius! You should be working at AAPL.

One of us will get to say I told you so if/when the iWatch is revealed though!


----------



## fatcat

GOB said:


> You could have also got a PC for less than an iMac, and an mp3 player for less than an iPod Touch. Why did you discriminate on cost for one item and not the others? Apple never competes on price, they compete on quality.
> 
> The Nexus tablet has a tendency to become a useless brick after some time. I don't know if the new ones are also susceptible, but it's something to watch out for. You tend to get what you pay for.
> 
> http://androidandme.com/2013/06/opi...from-the-best-to-worst-tablet-ive-ever-owned/
> 
> You generally don't see these problems with iPads for several years, if at all. So if you have to replace your tablet every year or so, are you really saving money?


all excellent points ... there is no good pc version that matches the imac for quality and there is nothing from android that even matches the touch

and i have to say, just in the last few days i have been having trouble with my nexus and now wish i had bought a mini, so your points are good

however, i am not typical of the many people around the world who watch price points very damn carefully

every tablet buyer knows the ipad is the one to have but when you walk into a future shop or staples and can come out with a nexus for 229+tax=260 or an ipad mini for 419+tax=460, that $200 means a lot to many people around the world

you can buy a moto-g outright for 200, a nexus 5 for 350 ... an iphone 5s is over 700 outright

this begins to take a toll especially as the hardware begins to move closer in quality

what bothers me about my nexus probably won't even be noticed by many, many buyers since i know tech fairly well

i started being all-apple in 1987, i am well familiar with their quality and service which is second to none

but price does matter


----------



## avrex

This thread is a fun!
Great picks so far.

I like seeing your picks to see if they're in line with how I'm thinking.
Here are my top 5 favourites, of those that have already been picked by people in this thread.

*USA*
Apple (AAPL) (picked by many)
Royal Dutch Shell (RDS.B) (daddybigbucks)
Microsoft (MSFT) (Quotealex)
Chevron (CVX) (gibor)
Boeing (BA) (braintootired)

*Canada*
Suncor (SU) (picked by many)
TransGlobe Energy (TGL) (cannadian)
Canadian Natural (CNQ) (gibor)
Medical Facilities (DR) (lakota)
Northwest Property REIT (NWH.UN) (Andrew)

I'll also make two personal selctions to throw in this thread:
*USA. * PulteGroup (PHM). Continuing positive US housing market?
*Canada. * Agrium (AGU). I know a couple of you picked POT, but I think AGU may outperform.


----------



## dubmac

Good idea for a thread.
I'm also wondering about gold miners (like Detour gold) - it reached some real lows this past year. I'm also watching REITs

I'm also curious however, which stocks to avoid! (Which companies are expected to produce poor results) - looks like inflation hasn't really gnerated much conern. 

Wodering whether to start a similar thread asking "What is /are your stocks to avoid for 2014"? - but I don't want to sound too pessimistic (negative) in my pov!


----------



## cannadian

dubmac said:


> Good idea for a thread.
> I'm also wondering about gold miners (like Detour gold) - it reached some real lows this past year. I'm also watching REITs
> 
> I'm also curious however, which stocks to avoid! (Which companies are expected to produce poor results) - looks like inflation hasn't really gnerated much conern.
> 
> *Wodering whether to start a similar thread asking "What is /are your stocks to avoid for 2014"?* - but I don't want to sound too pessimistic (negative) in my pov!


Done!

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...you-want-to-avoid-in-2014?p=213225#post213225


----------



## gibor365

avrex said:


> *USA*
> Apple (AAPL) (picked by many)
> Royal Dutch Shell (RDS.B) (daddybigbucks)
> Microsoft (MSFT) (Quotealex)
> Chevron (CVX) (gibor)
> Boeing (BA) (braintootired)
> 
> .




Was searching the Web today and found interesting article http://247wallst.com/energy-business/2013/12/20/credit-suisses-top-energy-stock-picks-for-2014/
CVX and PSX are the top energy stocks to buy from Credit Suisse for 2014
I hold both, more likely that I will increase CVX with upcoming RRSP contribution, but PSX also looks very good with reasonable P/E 13, huge dividend increases by 25%, and payout of just 27%


----------



## Canadian

There's a lot of buzz about coffee bean prices declining in 2014. If it's true, companies like Starbucks and Tim Hortons could do well.


----------



## dragenn

RI recommend AMD & GEVO. The price swings are great for trading or you can just buy and hold; maybe even a combination of both


----------



## Hawkdog

Keep an eye on Conifex. T.CFF


----------



## killuminati

braintootired said:


> Apple: Undervalued, good dividend, China Mobile deal could see bigger revenue. Possibility that China Mobile will sell subsidized iPads. However I will dump all my shares if Apple announces an "iWatch". There's no way smart watches could work. Just ask Samsung or Sony.
> 
> 3D Systems, Stratasys: 3D printing has so much potential, but will be volatile. Will probably enter with a long-short hedge.
> 
> Lockeed Martin, Boeing, (edit) General Dynamics, Huntington Ingalls: Not many navies have the guts to take on US warships, and the Chinese did. If this trend continues, might freak the yanks out sufficiently that they increase defense spending.


For your defense spending... ITA


----------



## bflannel

Conifex? Seems very surprising to hear but your location would suggest you also know something about the localized forestry game. Out of all forestry companies why would you go with them?


----------



## braintootired

killuminati said:


> For your defense spending... ITA


Yup, ITA and PPA.


----------



## indexxx

Canadian said:


> There's a lot of buzz about coffee bean prices


Pun intended Canadian??


----------



## Greyhound86




----------



## Canadian

indexxx said:


> Pun intended Canadian??


:tongue-new:


----------



## torontoguy87

my top picks that I own, all tsx and venture companies:

ws
ssp
vit
spa
aaa
ppi
guy
lyd

.........they will at least triple from current levels this year


----------



## cannadian

Canadian said:


> :tongue-new:


In other news, marijuana stocks are higher and higher each day


----------



## avrex

hahaha :highly_amused:


----------



## Hawkdog

bflannel said:


> Conifex? Seems very surprising to hear but your location would suggest you also know something about the localized forestry game. Out of all forestry companies why would you go with them?


Look at the management team.
They have a good timber supply, plus diversified into energy.
Haven't taken off like the other forestry companies.

I don't own any, but its on my watch list.


----------



## Toronto.gal

avrex said:


> hahaha :highly_amused:


Is that a laugh all the way to the bank? Did you perhaps buy below stock last month by any chance? 

*Dude, This Pot Stock Is Totally in a Bong Bubble*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-08/dude-this-pot-stock-is-totally-in-a-bong-bubble.html

Not my 2014 pick, LOL.


----------



## HaroldCrump

It sounded to me like a pot induced maniacal laughter.


----------



## underemployedactor

Ah, a man after my own heart. Some real nose holders there t-guy. Love it. I'll admit to having jumped back into AAA; WS; and LYD (one of my faves for jumping in and out of). Hope you are right, and may the Grande Casino treat us both well.


----------



## humble_pie

underemployedactor said:


> Ah ... LYD (one of my faves for jumping in and out of)


ok, but VIT? i mean _VIT_? what's to like in VIT?


----------



## underemployedactor

^Absolutely nothing. And should be flushed down the same toilet as SPA. But AAA is real as is LYD. And the others depend on who's staffing the boiler rooms. Like I said, Grande Casino!!!

...and Kate died in 1987, but her influence goes on via the Turabian style format, as I'm sure President Obama can tell you.


----------



## RedRose

I Loved reading this thread.

I can see lots of ideas. I will be looking to buy several of these.

Any recommendations please for TFSA I have around 13K in cash there?

I do like dividend paying or some kind of income stream if possible.


----------



## Quotealex

RedRose said:


> I Loved reading this thread.
> 
> I can see lots of ideas. I will be looking to buy several of these.
> 
> Any recommendations please for TFSA I have around 13K in cash there?
> 
> I do like dividend paying or some kind of income stream if possible.


I've you looked at MoneySense's Top200 that is currently available at newsstands? They recommend 11 Canadian and 28 US stocks for this year. Alot of them offer dividends....


----------



## CPA Candidate

In Canada I like Macro Enterprises, easyhome, Magna international and Alaris. In the US, GM and Qualcomm. I already own the all Canadian stocks.


----------



## Greyhound86

underemployedactor said:


> Ah, a man after my own heart. Some real nose holders there t-guy. Love it. I'll admit to having jumped back into AAA; WS; and LYD (one of my faves for jumping in and out of). Hope you are right, and may the Grande Casino treat us both well.


You spoke and the market heard. lol LYD was up pretty good on Friday.


----------



## gibor365

Quotealex said:


> I've you looked at MoneySense's Top200 that is currently available at newsstands? They recommend 11 Canadian and 28 US stocks for this year. Alot of them offer dividends....


Can you give a link ? I found only MoneySense's Top200 Canadian stocks, that is half of all stock on TSX


----------



## scomac

gibor said:


> Can you give a link ? I found only MoneySense's Top200 Canadian stocks, that is half of all stock on TSX


Here is the link to the article. Within the article are embedded links to the various tables of stocks. Unfortunately it is by subscription only to get the full package including the various ratings and recommendations. The Top 200 stock listing that you found is based on sales. The screening for growth and value is performed on that target group. The same methodology applies to the US top 500 companies.


----------



## gibor365

Can you publish those 11 and 28 stocks here?


----------



## GoldStone

gibor said:


> Can you publish those 11 and 28 stocks here?


Hey, MoneySense staff have families to feed and bills to pay.

I paid $14.95 + tax to download the spreadsheets. You can do it too. 

http://www.rogerspublishingestore.c...ebook-top-200-platinum-package-2014/si6480246


----------



## Quotealex

gibor said:


> Can you publish those 11 and 28 stocks here?


It is only $6.95 to buy that issue of magazine at newsstands. Hurry up to pick it up before it is too late


----------



## humble_pie

lol 11 notable canadian stocks

canadian markets are comparatively tiny

gibor just make a list of what u think are 11 quality canadian stocks & u know what? there will probably be quite a few Moneysense duplicates


----------



## Mechanic

Subscription for Moneysense magazine was only $20 for the year. then you can read online or in the magazine.


----------



## fatcat

similar list from rob carrick

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...portfolio/article16282259/#dashboard/follows/


----------



## financialuproar

Reitmans. (RET.A)

Highlights

- Experienced management (same CEO for over 30 years)
- Expanding into new markets (U.S., via Babies-R-Us and New Zealand, online)
- Company is buying back stock
- Fairfax Financial just bought something like 6% of the company
- Trading at right around book value, with something like half that being cash
- They recently cut the dividend, but it still has a 3.5% yield

And now the bad:

- Same store sales have declined, and December's results weren't pretty
- They are closing stores, approximately 1% a year

I like Reitman's as a contrarian play. I think it's a $15 stock once it recovers, but that'll take 3-5 years.


----------



## scomac

humble_pie said:


> gibor just make a list of what u think are 11 quality canadian stocks & u know what? there will probably be quite a few Moneysense duplicates


Now that would be fun to see. Why don't you and gibor provide us with a list of 11 notable Canadian stocks and then we'll compare those selections to the actual All Star list. I have no problem publishing the lists at this point, but I'd really like to see what you would be selecting before hand. Unless you are using the same screening criteria, it's doubtful that you would come up with the same names. That's not to say that these sorts of lists are the be all and end all to stock selection, but I can confirm that my personal selection criteria has very few overlaps with the selections that Norm comes up with.


----------



## scomac

fatcat said:


> similar list from rob carrick
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...portfolio/article16282259/#dashboard/follows/


Not even close. There is zero overlap between Carrick's list and the MoneySense Allstar list. There are 3 overlapping names amongst Carrick's list and the combined growth and value lists (totaling 41 names) from which the Allstar list was selected.


----------



## Retired Peasant

I had a subscription to Moneysense last year; at that time they wouldn't let subscribers download the list from the website. It seems they now do?

Anyway, a google search for this year's list isn't hard to do.


----------



## RedRose

Thank YOU* fatcat* for the Rob Carrick's list. I will be pondering that.:encouragement:
Cheers!

I have a copy of MoneySense mag with those 200 Best Stocks. I find the columns so confusing scores of A to F for growth and for value?????:confusion::confusion:


----------



## Xoron

RedRose said:


> Thank YOU* fatcat* for the Rob Carrick's list. I will be pondering that.:encouragement:
> Cheers!
> 
> I have a copy of MoneySense mag with those 200 Best Stocks. I find the columns so confusing scores of A to F for growth and for value?????:confusion::confusion:


Turn back a few pages to the "All Star Stocks" listing. The 11 stocks that were either an A or B for both Value and Growth. That's the golden list


----------



## Taraz

Cameco (CCO). I have a feeling that the uranium oversupply is finally going to start clearing up this year.


----------



## Argonaut

It annoys me that rapidly growing companies tend to go public too late for a guy who sees an opportunity to ride the wave. Twitch.tv is that case for me. This thing is getting bigger by the minute, taking a big chunk of Youtube's market share in a supplemental sort of way. A savvy company would buy them out like Google did to Youtube.


----------



## Janus

Taraz said:


> Cameco (CCO). I have a feeling that the uranium oversupply is finally going to start clearing up this year.


I was just going to say uranium as well. 2014's going to be a big year with Japan's reactors coming back online and China building new ones like crazy.


----------



## fatcat

most of the "best stock lists" are talking about teck 
i have teck, potash and cameco and all are popping lately


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Have all 3 as well. GMTA. :encouragement:


----------



## Dave

financialuproar said:


> Reitmans. (RET.A)


Not on my list because I am unfamiliar with the company and I do not like their products. Last time I have been in a Reitmans was over 15 years ago with mum. I do not know anyone who shops there.

Dave


----------



## nobleea

Dave said:


> Not on my list because I am unfamiliar with the company and I do not like their products. Last time I have been in a Reitmans was over 15 years ago with mum. I do not know anyone who shops there.
> 
> Dave


Reitmans is just one store in their stable. I have never shopped there either. But I do shop at RW&co and the wife shops at SmartSet and Thyme.


----------



## Synergy

GOLD miners - "the little engine that could"! Perhaps sometime in 2014 we'll see some of the commodities and the energy sector participate a little bit towards some positive gains for the TSX. GOLD IMO is still somewhat of a coin toss at this point, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Synergy said:


> GOLD miners - "the little engine that could"! Perhaps sometime in 2014 we'll see some of the commodities and the energy sector participate a little bit towards some positive gains for the TSX. GOLD IMO is still somewhat of a coin toss at this point, but interesting nonetheless.


I think gold right now is a good buy. I have been buying G, ABX in the last couple weeks. Goldcorp puting out an unsolicited offer for osk confirms in my mind that they also think gold co's are undervalued.


----------



## urban peasant

*Stocks or Stock Markets*

Hi All

I believe that the Canadian Market is considerably suppressed. There is very good value in many of the large caps. U.S. markets usually dip part way through in a pre- election year. Although the U.S. is poised to recover well economically, I believe the Canadian Market is highly undervalued.

Urban Peasant


----------



## RedRose

> Turn back a few pages to the "All Star Stocks" listing. The 11 stocks that were either an A or B for both Value and Growth. That's the golden list


*Thank YOU Xoron *for the above explanation, that certainly helped me understand the list better.

I see the 11 All Stars that performed well over this last year. They state that _IF_ you bought last year's crop the average return would be 55%

The prices are high right now so not a good time to buy them. 

I still need to invest another 300K 'somewhere.'

I may just buy more HR.UN or ZRE for my TFSA just have about 13K there to invest.

What do you think of AGNC?

Thanks again All, :encouragement:


----------



## Pluto

I don't have a top stock pick for 2014, although this thread is brining my attention to a number of stocks for future consideration that were off my radar. 

The reason I don't have a pick for 2014 is there is not enough fear. Investors are too happy and complacent, and optimistic. I was a net seller in 2013, although I have some POT, a bank, and a utility. Over half is in short bond etf to limit the downside. I'll liquidate that and buy some stock when fear returns. 

Remember back around 1990-1 with the US Savings and loans crisis? Apparently Buffet wanted to buy Wells Fargo for years but held off until the financial world was coming to an end with the Savings and Loans crisis. People were unloading the good along with the bad which gave him a great buying opportunity on Wells Fargo. Anyhow, I'm sitting tight until fear returns, and when that happens, I'll have lots of picks. 

I really have my eye on SSYS, DDD, and XONE. But I won't go anywhere near them until I see the severity of the next market debacle.


----------



## moose

fatcat said:


> most of the "best stock lists" are talking about teck


I understand that this should probably be in the individual teck thread, but can someone quickly explain why everyone is talking teck lately? Are we looking at a resource play which, as a sector, is getting smashed and betting on a comeback?


----------



## Spudd

RedRose said:


> I see the 11 All Stars that performed well over this last year. They state that _IF_ you bought last year's crop the average return would be 55%
> 
> The prices are high right now so not a good time to buy them.


Actually, the All Stars are the ones that they selected because they believe they will do well over the next year. It is this year's crop. So, the prices are not too high on these ones considering the value & growth potential of the company (in Moneysense's opinion). Of course, you take your chances whatever you buy!


----------



## RedRose

Thank YOU *Spudd*

I wasn't getting that these are predictions. 

I read it that they were last years crop.

Cheers for that!


----------



## fatcat

moose said:


> I understand that this should probably be in the individual teck thread, but can someone quickly explain why everyone is talking teck lately? Are we looking at a resource play which, as a sector, is getting smashed and betting on a comeback?


teck produces met coal and copper which are both needed if we are going to have a global recovery and i think we are seeing the beginnings of a recovery around the world


----------



## braintootired

GameStop dropped 20% or so... I was going to short, but margins didn't allow it. Not sure if there's further room down.


----------

